# 165 too big for me?



## BTH (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm 5'11 and 185-190. I do blues and blacks but don't really do jumps. Skill level begginer-intermediate.

I want something good for powder and going fast with good grip.
is 165 salomon definiton too long for me? its an all mountain board. thanks for replies


----------

